# 我说...怎么那么...原来



## lautaro

大家好！
最近的课我得组成一些句子用”我说。。。怎么那么。。。，原来。。。“
尝试写︰
*我说你怎么（那么）买一件新的衣服，原来你告诉我这个月没有钱。
By this sentence I wanted to express my great surprise in seeing that, despite you said you had not much money this month, you bought a new dress anyway. My teacher said this sentence is not correct because after 原来 a reason to explain the main sentence is required. She also said that maybe I wanted to mean the opposite and she suggested **你不是说这个月你没钱了吗？怎么买了新衣服？cutting out the construction I wanted to use...*
*
我知道这个最后的句子十分表达我的意思，不过*︰*不满意！没有一个机会用 *”我说。。。怎么那么。。。，原来。。。“？
我想说︰ 尽管你说你没有钱但是你买一件衣服！

谢谢大家！


----------



## tarlou

I don't quite understand the question.

To construct a sentence, you can try 我说你最近怎么那么节俭呢，原来这个月工资都买了新衣服了。  (I just found out why you are so frugal recently, the reason is that you have spent you salary of this month on new clothes.)


----------



## zhg

我说你怎么那么突然买了件新衣服送给我，原来你不是说这个月没钱的吗？
You teacher's suggustion is good but if you insist using this pattern to make a sentence, I think you will need an adjective after 怎么那么 .


----------



## lautaro

Thank you zhg,
you are right, actually she said that it should be 怎么那么+ADJ and 怎么+VERB.


----------



## Dragonseed

Lautaro, I think what you mean is "本来你不是说这个月没钱的吗？" (actually, I would rather use a slightly different order:"你本来不是说这个月没钱的吗？")


----------



## txyuan

Hi lautaro, based on your explanation, you want to emphasis on how surprise you are. But this pattern usually is used to explain the reason. If you really want to put ”我说。。。怎么那么。。。，原来。。。“ into your sentence, you can say "我说你怎么买了一件新的衣服，你原来不是告诉我这个月没有钱吗？". However, this is different from your main purpose.


----------



## BODYholic

lautaro said:


> 大家好！
> 最近的一堂课,我得 用”我说。。。怎么那么。。。，原来。。。“ 来组成一些句子
> 我尝试那么写︰


 Your original sentence is not idiomatic.


lautaro said:


> *我说你怎么（那么）买一件新的衣服，原来你告诉我这个月没有钱。*


Is "那么" an option? Because it makes a lot of different difference in your sentence. Please refer to post #4.

An example for ”我说。。。怎么那么。。。，原来。。。“ would be "我说你怎么那么寒酸，就只买一件内衣。原来工资还没发。"


----------



## LilyFlora

tarlou said:


> 我说你最近怎么那么节俭呢，原来这个月工资都买了新衣服了。





zhg said:


> 我说你怎么那么突然买了件新衣服送给我，原来你不是说这个月没钱的吗？



These are actually two different meanings/usages of "原来"：

Tarlou's usage of "原来" is what your teacher wanted, which *expresses a newly learned reason or fact*.

Zhg's "原来" is another meaning of the word, which is equivalent to "本来", and means "*originally*". And it seems this is the case in the sentence you originally wrote (你原来造的句）



lautaro said:


> 我说你怎么（那么）买一件新的衣服，原来你告诉我这个月没有钱。


I think you just need a few slight changes to make it sound idiomatic:

    我说你怎么又买衣服，你原来不是说没钱吗？
or 
    我说你怎么又买了一件衣服，你原来不是告诉我这个月没钱吗？

- The major adjust is turning the statement into a rhetoric question, like zhg did, because it's more natural with "原来" meaning "originally". And for the same reason, "你" is moved to before "原来".
- Also, "买衣服" is more idiomatic than "买一件新的衣服", because it goes without saying that when you buy clothes, they are new clothes (to you).
- The second sentence is more wordy and is only necessary if you really want to stress "一件" and "这个月", but a lot of time they can be implicit in a real conversation.

But please realize that this is quite a twist from the original assignment. What the teacher want you to write is definitely a sentence like Tarlou's...


tarlou said:


> 我说你最近怎么那么节俭呢，原来这个月工资都买了新衣服了。



But your sentence is also something possible with the given words, if "那么" is optional.


----------



## LilyFlora

In addition, even if you want to say "又买了一件衣服", colloquially "一" can often be omitted*, making the sentence:
"我说你怎么又买了件衣服, 你原来不是说没钱吗？"
This sounds perfectly idiomatic to me, while your original meaning is kept intact.
Hope it's some help.

*"一" can only be omitted as the number of concrete objects, when you are not stressing the number. The concept is like using "a" instead of "one" in English when you're not emphasizing it, but a little less obsequious. For example:
           我今天吃了个苹果。_I ate an apple today._（The omission is even more often with the quantity word "个"）          
           她昨天买了条裙子。_She bought a skirt yesterday._
           他给我们上了堂语文课。_He gave us a lesson of (Chinese) Language and Literature._

Please note that in nearly all cases not omitting the number "一” is perfectly fine (it only sound a little less natural sometimes in colloquial settings), unlike in English where saying "I ate one apple today" or "he gave us one lesson" unambiguously stresses the number and changes the meaning of the sentence. It is also used less often than the English "a", and more a practice of spoken than written Chinese.  
But given that "我说... 怎么那么..." is a very oral expression, it is more than appropriate to omit the "一“ in "一件", especially since you're stressing the fact that the other person has _bought_ another clothes, not that she has bought just _one_ clothes... So this is actually one of those cases in which the omission is not obligatory, but considerably preferable.

This might be too much, but I really like your original sentence, so I tried to make it sound best in Chinese!


----------



## Happy Pancake

Hi Lautaro,


How about this sentence:

*我说*你*怎么那么*挥霍买新衣，你不是说你没钱了吗？*原来*你爸爸昨天给了你一些钱！难怪你有钱买新衣！

If I translate this sentence into English:"I feel surprise that you have simply wasted and spent your money to buy a new dress, I thought you said you had not much money left in this month. The fact is your father gave you some money yesterday! No wonder you have money to buy a new dress!


----------



## AlanShawn

The first sample comes into my mind is this:
我说怎么这么热，原来没开空调！(The AC is not on, no wonder it's so hot!)

And I think the teacher's suggestion is quite right...
I mean if you really want to exaggerate your feelings, try using some swear words ;p


----------



## Messquito

LilyFlora said:


> These are actually two different meanings/usages of "原来"：
> 
> 1. Tarlou's usage of "原来" is what your teacher wanted, which *expresses a newly learned reason or fact*.
> 
> 2. Zhg's "原来" is another meaning of the word, which is equivalent to "本来", and means "*originally*". And it seems this is the case in the sentence you originally wrote (你原来造的句）


In Taiwan, we would use 原本 or 本來, meaning "*in the first place*", instead of 原來, in 2.
原來, as how we use it, means "It turns out the truth is...". It is used to express a concept that has already been true* in the first place* but that *you weren't aware of it the whole time*, that it is news to you.
It turns out that in China, 原來 can be used like 原本 and 本來, but in Taiwan, 原來 is used only in case 1.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I think 原来 in Taiwan Mandarin (or the Mandarin that I know) can mean "original" (adjective, e.g., 原來的模樣, 原來的面目), but seldom "originally" (adverb, e.g., 你原来造的句), like 原始, which is usually an adjective (e.g., 原始的模樣, 原始的面目), not an adverb (e.g., *你原始造的句). I normally would say 你原先造的句 instead.


----------

